# Large groups of one sex?



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, I'm hoping to get a tank like 60-90gal. And I was wondering whether or not any species do well with a group of like 5-6 of one sex (all male, or all female)? Because my parents recently just shot me down on the "having mating frogs" idea. Because my dad or mom doesn't want to get an amphibian licence (whatever the one you need to get in order to sell frogs is). So, my only option other than getting just one frog, is getting multiples of one gender, which I explained costs about twice the same as an unsexed frog, but they're so stubborn! So, has anyone had experience doing this, or is it a fact that some do or do not, and if some do, what species?


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

You need a license to sell frogs? News to me.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Yep, atleast as a business, I'm not sure if that also entails selling them to another business, or trading with other people, OR selling them on classifieds on this site or others, like craigslist if you happen to get some by accident. Just if you want to make it a business (breeding farm) Like Sean (it feals so wierd typing Sean and talking about somebody else because I never see anybody with my spelling), or BlackJungle.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Tell your parents this:

1. If you acquire 5-6 froglets or juvenile frogs, there is not an automatic chance that there will be both sexes represented. You absolutely may have 6 females or 6 males.

2. Even if you do have a pair...it will take @ 1 year plus for sexual maturity and breeding behaviour. The may NEVER breed as well....a lot of hobbyists have this problem. Breeding is FAR from guarenteed.

3. Even if there is egg laying, the percentage of eggs that survive to healthy froglet stage may be @ 15%. It can easily be that low, especially for a new hobbyist.

4.If you do manage to raise 5 to 10 froglets 1.5 to 2 years later, you can sell them or trade them like a flea market type transaction at a reptile show or a hobbyist get together. You will not need a license for this.

In short....you are not going to produce a "bunch" of froglets any time soon....hopefully your parents will change their minds.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

It depends on state and local laws. If you are breeding with the intent to sell you need a license in most places but not all. Fish and insects are not included.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Tell your parents this:
> 
> 1. If you acquire 5-6 froglets or juvenile frogs, there is not an automatic chance that there will be both sexes represented. You absolutely may have 6 females or 6 males.
> 
> ...


Well lets say that doesn't convince them, will the 5-6 maybe even 8-9 of the same sex work together? I want either Tincs, or Azureus if that helps.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

A decent size group of mantellas might work for you. Males will stake out little territories and occasionally wrestle but are not generally aggressive.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> A decent size group of mantellas might work for you. Males will stake out little territories and occasionally wrestle but are not generally aggressive.


I have no idea what those are...But I'm looking them up now lol


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I wouldn't try a group of any type of tinc (azureus included).


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> A decent size group of mantellas might work for you. Males will stake out little territories and occasionally wrestle but are not generally aggressive.


Well, I found info on them, and I'm eager to try them out! But it's weird, almost every bit of info I find on them seems totally different from every other species I know of!!! For instance "Terrarium Size: I like to dedicate 3-5gallons per frog." "I recommend feeding them 2-3 times per week on average." "Prey items should be dusted with calcium and vitamin supplements at least once a week". Compared to everything else I've read about every other frog, this is like a whole other language!!! Can anybody confirm that these methods are correct?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

jelly_shrimp said:


> Well, I found info on them, and I'm eager to try them out! But it's weird, almost every bit of info I find on them seems totally different from every other species I know of!!! For instance "Terrarium Size: I like to dedicate 3-5gallons per frog." "I recommend feeding them 2-3 times per week on average." "Prey items should be dusted with calcium and vitamin supplements at least once a week". Compared to everything else I've read about every other frog, this is like a whole other language!!! Can anybody confirm that these methods are correct?


It really depends on the species of Mantella but you can keep some of the smaller ones in pretty dense conditions (they will actually thrive better than in a larger tank where they won't encounter one another). For example, 5 crocea in a 10G. However, I'd recommend checking out both Devin and Marc's sites for more info:

Mantella Frogs

Marc Staniszewski's Mantella FAQ

Good luck!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Did anyone mention Leucomelas yet. They do very well in groups. We have 7 coming in 3 weeks.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

There's always the possibility of culling the eggs.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

boogsawaste said:


> There's always the possibility of culling the eggs.


We were going to mention that but didn't know if that would be a touchy subject or not. We can't imagine only having all females and never hearing a calling male. Listening to them chirping right now. It soooo relaxing.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

frogfreak said:


> We .....


 
FF...do you have a Frog in your pocket?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

The wifes in my lap


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> FF...do you have a Frog in your pocket?


Or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> FF...do you have a Frog in your pocket?


You guys like the WE thingSometimes I'M postingand sometimes I'M posting


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

All I have to say is that I've been keeping frogs for over a year and half now and have produced 0 froglets. I have pairs of frogs. Some that have laid eggs, others that lay often. So like it was said earlier the chances of you being inundated with lots of frogs anytime soon is far and inbetween. If you get froglets of a larger species you have at least a year or so before sexual maturity and the chances of them breeding are not 100%. Some people report having auratus pairs or tincs for 4-5 years before they begin to breed. Of course you can go the toher way and they could breed at 8 mos but it shouldn't be a concern.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

What does the term "culling" mean as far as eggs go? Is that like flushing the eggs down the toilet?!?!?


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> *The* wifes in my lap


Well then...Anyway, will a male frog chirp even though there is no "napping" goin on?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Males will call with no females around.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

^^ Yay! But how will they do in groups? Also, I don't want Leucs because I understand that their call is LOUD and my parents would get annoyed a lot by them (the living room is upstairs I'm in the basement, the frogs will be here too)


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I just looked at the how-tos on making custom backgrounds and streams, and I'm even more exited on making the tank. Unfortunately I must wait a month


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

While proper planning is a wonderful thing, it also buys you time. Take that time to study and learn. Basically drop the subject with your parents for the time being. Then when its time to purchase, you can take your knowledge and use it to present your reasoning to your parents. You should have had enough time to study and answer any questions they may have.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

I've been planning and researching for the last 2 months now  The problem is that there is the possibility that I may go to summer school...And if I have to go that money comes out of my allowance MEANING I will get no allowance for a whole year!


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Culling is a term for basically disposing of eggs (or tadpoles, offspring, whatever). It would be best to do it to eggs as it'll be harder to get attached to them 

Maybe a possibility is galacts. They do good in groups and I believe they aren't the most reliable breeders to begin with.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

jelly_shrimp said:


> I've been planning and researching for the last 2 months now  The problem is that there is the possibility that I may go to summer school...And if I have to go that money comes out of my allowance MEANING I will get no allowance for a whole year!



Hmmm, sounds like an incentive to buckle down and do better in school. Sorry, it's the mother in me 

Deb


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

salix said:


> Hmmm, sounds like an incentive to buckle down and do better in school. Sorry, it's the mother in me
> 
> Deb


U can bet your buns I am! My only problem is Biology, I suck at it! And because I'm trying so hard in Bio now, all my other grades are slipping! ARGH!!!


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Well, as long as you are making an honest effort, they can't fault you if you just do your best. Good luck!

Deb


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

salix said:


> Well, as long as you are making an honest effort, they can't fault you if you just do your best. Good luck!
> 
> Deb


Thanks!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

Its ok to work hard and ask for help. No one person excels at everything. The key to life sometimes it to take it easy and one step at a time. And the mom in me agrees study now is good.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Dragonfly said:


> Its ok to work hard and ask for help. No one person excels at everything. The key to life sometimes it to take it easy and one step at a time. And the mom in me agrees study now is good.


 Thanks you two


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Im not sure where you got your information about an amphibian license, but this is the first I have heard of it.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

My dad said it's a federal law that to intentionally breed and sell amphibians, that one must own a license to do so.


----------



## Nevermore (Apr 15, 2009)

Perhaps he's making it up, to dissuade you. Otherwise, good luck with them. You've been given some very good advice.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Nevermore said:


> Perhaps he's making it up, to dissuade you. Otherwise, good luck with them. You've been given some very good advice.


Would...he? Would he? YES! darn...To the super search o' matic (google)


----------

